# problem with polyes



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

There ar few of the heads of my polyes didnt open today, ytd it still fine. can anyone tell me whats the problem? temp 79, ph 8.2 kh 11. i have fogspawn and red mushroom and they all open very nice. Thanks


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

If it's just for the one day, I'd not worry about it. Probably something fell on them, a shrimp walked across them, or they're just having a bad hair day. If they continue to decline steadily, then check all your parameters, like phosphates and nitrates and post what you got. Pics help too. I have a hammer that sometimes takes a day off, but then he's back as before the following day, so I stopped worrying.


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

50seven said:


> If it's just for the one day, I'd not worry about it. Probably something fell on them, a shrimp walked across them, or they're just having a bad hair day. If they continue to decline steadily, then check all your parameters, like phosphates and nitrates and post what you got. Pics help too. I have a hammer that sometimes takes a day off, but then he's back as before the following day, so I stopped worrying.


there ar two heads didnt open on two days ago and then today there ar few more heads not open.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

What are your phosphates and nitrates?

Do you have a skimmer running?

How old/big is the tank?

I would do a water change for starters, maybe first blast any debris or detritus clear of the coral.

A photograph would be very helpful.


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

50seven said:


> What are your phosphates and nitrates?
> 
> Do you have a skimmer running?
> 
> ...


pics added. ya i have a aquatic life 115 running and my tank is a 29g biocube and is 6 mths old. i just did 25% water change today but i usually do it once a week. have 4 fish in it. one thing is i didnt dose trace element for two weeks and i been never dose any iodine before. i was told i need to lower the kh and dose some iodine for the problem.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

There you go, lots of changes happening. Could be what is making them unhappy. Alk is a major factor to zoo's health imo. Also look up sundial snails, and zoo eating nuddi.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

J_T said:


> There you go, lots of changes happening. Could be what is making them unhappy. Alk is a major factor to zoo's health imo. Also look up sundial snails, and zoo eating nuddi.
> 
> Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


i seen a stomatella moving around the polyes and hiding back in the polyes's liverock. i dont seen any sundial snails but whats zoo eatting nuddi is?


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Doesn't look like anything I'd necessarily be alarmed about. Soft corals will often retract unexplicably for a few days and then return to health. Look carefully at the foot of the polyp, and if you see the tissue receding noticeable from one day to the next, then you may have a pest problem or something bad in the water.

Like J_T said, you've done a bit to the tank, so maybe just hang tight and observe closely.


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

50seven said:


> Doesn't look like anything I'd necessarily be alarmed about. Soft corals will often retract unexplicably for a few days and then return to health. Look carefully at the foot of the polyp, and if you see the tissue receding noticeable from one day to the next, then you may have a pest problem or something bad in the water.
> 
> Like J_T said, you've done a bit to the tank, so maybe just hang tight and observe closely.


what do u mean the foot of the polyps? u mean those heads in the second and the third pics? what is pest problem?


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

the foot is where the coral itself attaches to the rock. This is also from where it spreads and grows and eventually creates new additional polyps. It is the soft whitish-purple tissue. The head is the end of the polyp that you like to look at. 

A pest problem could be a small crab that might be in your tank that only comes out at night, or a nudibranch such as J_T suggested. Keep your eyes open for anything crawling on the heads.

In the meantime, don't kill yourself worrying, from the pics, they don't look particularly unhealthy or distressed.

Stomatella are good, could even be the polyp shedding off slime after being cleaned by the stomatella???


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

50seven said:


> the foot is where the coral itself attaches to the rock. This is also from where it spreads and grows and eventually creates new additional polyps. It is the soft whitish-purple tissue. The head is the end of the polyp that you like to look at.
> 
> A pest problem could be a small crab that might be in your tank that only comes out at night, or a nudibranch such as J_T suggested. Keep your eyes open for anything crawling on the heads.
> 
> ...


i have two hermit crabs but i think they are reef safe, those one with white craw and dark red legs. they about 1.5 inch size. i bought them from sum with those zebra legs ones. but i will keep my eyes on at nite too. But one things is i dont really understand what do u mean by tissue receding noticeable? like it is not open and getting smaller? sorry i am a newbe of corals lol


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

50seven said:


> the foot is where the coral itself attaches to the rock. This is also from where it spreads and grows and eventually creates new additional polyps. It is the soft whitish-purple tissue. The head is the end of the polyp that you like to look at.
> 
> A pest problem could be a small crab that might be in your tank that only comes out at night, or a nudibranch such as J_T suggested. Keep your eyes open for anything crawling on the heads.
> 
> ...


This is the hermit crabs i have and i also have a conch. fish i have are yellowhead jawfish, fire goby, flametail blenny and a spotted mandarin.


----------



## DrBlueThumb (Feb 18, 2012)

Looks like zoapox, often happening when our seasons change.

Sudden changes usually set it off. like a sudden change in temp,water clarity,light intensity,water quality etc.

water clarity and temp, being the main cause. Ime

Once you have one polyp infected it can spread to the rest. Your best bet is to scrape these off:










The one at the top is 99% gone and the 2 bottom ones have a 50% chance.

With Zoapox, You will notice white vertical lines around rim and stem of polyp and spots on the stem. Plus the outside turning inside, which will ultimate lead to the loss of it's head.

The 2 with heads, could be saved, but it's a lot of work/money. Not worth it imo, when you could try to save the others you have in better condition.

You might want to check the healthy ones too, and do some amputation's, to be preventative.


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

DrBlueThumb said:


> Looks like zoapox, often happening when our seasons change.
> 
> Sudden changes usually set it off. like a sudden change in temp,water clarity,light intensity,water quality etc.
> 
> ...


So what happening to the top one is call zoapox? is it a coral disease? my temp is around 78 before but then these days get warmer and get bring up to 80. so what can i do for it now?


----------



## DrBlueThumb (Feb 18, 2012)

Here's a bit of info:

http://www.zoaid.com/articles004.php

For now, I would suggest just scrapping all the infected zoa's off. It seems you are in the early stage, something as drastic as using furan 2 should not be necessary.

You can use a strong short paring knife and carve them off outside the tank, then rinse the rock off good and return it.

or

Maybe a cheap steel bristle brush instead of the paring knife

As a safety precaution, read up on palytoxin in case you haven't already.


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

DrBlueThumb said:


> Here's a bit of info:
> 
> http://www.zoaid.com/articles004.php
> 
> ...


i just did a test on no3 and po4. the no3 is 0.5 and the p04 is 0.08, but one things is my temp went up to 82 these days cuz of the weather and i am living in a condo so my house is kinda warm and today i seen the polyes getting more worse as more heads didnt open.


----------



## reefer (Jan 23, 2012)

Do you know your temp @ 4 am? maybe the temp drops to 77F which is a bit of a swing from 82F.


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

reefer said:


> Do you know your temp @ 4 am? maybe the temp drops to 77F which is a bit of a swing from 82F.


Around that timing the temp only drop fro
82 to 81.5. i was told i should add some vitamin to the corals for heathy growth.


----------

